# Here is my take on why people get fork hits.



## Wingshooter

This is my opinion on why some guys get fork hits. Also how to shoot a slingshot with out a fork. The weather is lousy here today can you tell.


----------



## Pikeman

Very useful tips, thanks for sharing. I'm looking forward to trying out those different pouch grips because I suspect that inconsistent releases are my worst shooting problem.


----------



## riffraff

"Salutin' finger." lol.


----------



## treefork

Good points made! Food for thought. Thanks


----------



## curmudgeon

Great video. This is something I have never considered. Thank you.


----------



## Jim Williams

I found that video very interesting, thanks for taking the time to make it to share with everyone.


----------



## Taco

Great observation and I'd bet you're right about that being a source of problems for a lot of shooters.


----------



## theolithic71

Thanks Wingshooter. The fork hitters and the bad aimers (I'm in both categories) are the ones that need videos made for them. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Good Video Roger! -- Tex


----------



## WILD BILL

Roger, we might have identified more hand hit issue. I have to process my jerky now, but I will pay close attention to this the next time I shoot.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Btoon84

Roger thank you for taking the time to make this. I think that may be the culprit for many. and a very simple fix for some : ) good job sir. 
i like how the exact technique used to shoot a no fork shooter, ends up being the technique that makes a fork shooter hit those forks! that type of finger release is able to deflect that pouch quite a lot!


----------



## meanwun

Although I wasn't getting for hits that pointer and middle finger pouch hold has helped my aim alot. Thanks for this.


----------



## hawk2009

I would agree in part I also think ammo size may be a cause as the biggest ammo I shoot is 9.5mm steel and never get fork hits, I shoot sideways and my thumb is over the top of my fore finger when gripping the pouch, when aiming I look straight down the tube or band so I am unlikely to hit the fork, the height is the only way I can get a fork hit but don't think that is possible either as I have an anchor point under my ear, upon pouch release I barely move my fingers, But could see that shooting rocks marbles or large lead ammo would require much more movement to release the ammo, saying that Dgui made some video's a while ago testing the pouch release theory,he aimed directly at the fork and shot ammo from some very acute angles and no fork hits occured


----------



## sniper62

Thanks, I believe you have found a cure.


----------



## WILD BILL

Release! Release! Release!.

I had the opportunity to visit with Nathan (Flippingout) the other day. He is a great guy and allowed me to shoot a few of his models. I put a glove on just to be careful not to hit the same spot. He was standing there, observing my form and release. On the third shot, "WHAM!, same spot!

He saw exactly what went down. I had gathered to much pouch( a plus for the smaller the pouch the better) in my fingers,allowing the slack, to severely alter, the balls direction. Once he showed me what was happening, by demonstrating, I only hit my hand once or twice more.Just pinch the ball and what leather is touching the ball!

It is all about the release!

BTW Nathan is one heck of a shot! AND, the pictures we see of his work, here, on the forum, do not even compare to what it looks like when you are holding and shooting.

Bill


----------



## treefork

Good point about release WTBJR.


----------



## Devoman

Very good points, thanks! This should mean that all "fork hits" will be on the same side of the fork as the thumb of the release hand was pointing. In my observation, this seems to be correct. I am wondering if anyone else finds this to be true?


----------



## Xidoo

Very interesting point of view. Saludos







.


----------



## Arturito

WILD BILL said:


> Release! Release! Release!.
> 
> I had the opportunity to visit with Nathan (Flippingout) the other day. He is a great guy and allowed me to shoot a few of his models. I put a glove on just to be careful not to hit the same spot. He was standing there, observing my form and release. On the third shot, "WHAM!, same spot!
> 
> He saw exactly what went down. I had gathered to much pouch( a plus for the smaller the pouch the better) in my fingers,allowing the slack, to severely alter, the balls direction. Once he showed me what was happening, by demonstrating, I only hit my hand once or twice more.Just pinch the ball and what leather is touching the ball!
> 
> It is all about the release!
> 
> BTW Nathan is one heck of a shot! AND, the pictures we see of his work, here, on the forum, do not even compare to what it looks like when you are holding and shooting.
> 
> Bill


When you shoot 3/4 butterfly gangsta style (thumb down pouch grip), you simply cannot twist the pouch, so pinching the ball and avoiding the speed bump effect (twisting a little bit upward the hand) will work fine ... currently I draw 130cm (51") through a rather narrow fork (2" inner clearance) and definitely stopped the fork hits ...


----------



## Incomudro

Devoman said:


> Devoman, on 06 Apr 2012 - 07:26, said:
> Very good points, thanks! This should mean that all "fork hits" will be on the same side of the fork as the thumb of the release hand was pointing. In my observation, this seems to be correct. I am wondering if anyone else finds this to be true?


If I get a fork hit, it's always on the thumb side.


----------



## Knotty

Devoman said:


> Very good points, thanks! This should mean that all "fork hits" will be on the same side of the fork as the thumb of the release hand was pointing. In my observation, this seems to be correct. I am wondering if anyone else finds this to be true?


That's been my experience but I never made the connection. All hits are on the upper (pointer finger) side of the fork and in one painful case, the finger itself.


----------



## mr. green

I got my first fork hits this past weekend. Three of them all on the thumb side. It was an experiment. I'm still learning and I just have to try what I've learned so far. I took out my Dankung, used 1/2 steel and shot sideways without twisting the pouch. I pulled and tilted the pouch a little (facing upwards) to get a speed bump on purpose....... BAM, fork hit. Tried it 3x to make sure it's not a fluke; each time, I get a fork hit. My Dankung now have three little nicks. Now, I have a better understanding of what goes on, I can use this knowledge to prevent a fork hit specially when shooting my Torsten sling in albatross style. I would like to thank you all for sharing.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

very helpful. thank you


----------

